# Scott Brash pulls out of Rio 2016!



## Toby_Zaphod (29 June 2016)

http://everythinghorseuk.co.uk/scott-brash-pulls-rio-2016/


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 June 2016)

******-what a shame.


----------



## dixie (29 June 2016)

Nooooooo.......


----------



## teapot (1 July 2016)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/rio-...mpic-showjumping-selection-scott-brash-544836


----------

